# Fish Taxidermist



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Does anybody have a good recommendation for a taxi that does fish mounts? My younger brother just came back from Alaska with a 25lb Yelloweye Rockfish that he would like to get mounted.

[attachment=0:bjbn6w9v]Yelloweye.JPG[/attachment:bjbn6w9v]


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice fish! googily eyes and all.  

So does he want a replica? I'm assuming it was filleted.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Nope, he brought the thing back whole... :lol: 

I think he want's a skin mount if possible.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i looked exactly like that fish when i got laser eye surgery and git my first good look at my ex wife, **** beer goggles


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

kochanut said:


> i looked exactly like that fish when i got laser eye surgery and git my first good look at my ex wife, **** beer goggles


Sounds like the makings of a Country Music song...!

Nice fish btw, love them googly eyes when you bring'em up from the depths.

-DallanC


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

kochanut said:


> i looked exactly like that fish when i got laser eye surgery and git my first good look at my ex wife, **** beer goggles


 :lol:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Steve Taylor from Cedar City is really good.


----------

